# Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of Frame/Gore



## NaphtaliPress (Jan 1, 2014)

[h=2]Reframing Presbyterian Worship: A Critical Survey of the Worship Views of John M. Frame and R. J. Gore, by Frank J. Smith, Ph.D, D.D. and David C. Lachman, Ph.D. The Confessional Presbyterian 1 (2005) 116-150.[/h]With the authors' permission I have posted the full text of this important and lengthy critique over at the CPJ website. This appeared in the inaugural issue of The Confessional Presbyterian journal which will very soon be out of print.


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Jan 4, 2014)

It is awesome that this excellent article is now freely available to the public. Several weeks ago I read the hard-copy version, and was stunned to learn that someone had been awarded a Ph.D. thesis on "Puritan worship" without making any serious effort to engage with what the Puritans actually taught. Indeed, as Dr Lachman points out, the individual in question only looked at a handful of Puritan writings, plus the work is so flawed in both methodology and conclusions that it should have never gotten past the examiners. Given the wide-spread influence of both the authors being critiqued, it is brilliant that this essay is now available for free. I for one will certainly be doing all I can to ensure it has a wide circulation.


----------

